# plow truck and front end loader owner operators wanted NYC



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

3 yd front end loaders and plow trucks wanted to work in NYC. trucks in East Queens. Loaders primarily in Bronx, but will consider all other boroughs if needed. We are looking for help from anyone in or outside of city as we dispatch about 8 hours in advance and will pay travel time.

Brian
The Natural Landscape
508-466-8246


----------



## racer0419 (Sep 9, 2013)

any need for skidsteers? I might be interested. I have a F350 dump with 9' plow and a Cat skidsteer with plow and bucket.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*nyc*

We can use your skid steers more so if they have two speed drives; let us know what you got.

Brian


----------



## erebus (Feb 16, 2007)

Brian do you have an e-maill I can send you some questions?
John


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*email*

You can email me @ [email protected]

thank you


----------

